# Receptor 40-80 M CW/SSB con TDA7000



## lsedr (Jun 14, 2010)

Aquí posteo este receptor a ver si lo hacemos.
http://www.seekic.com/forum/22_Circuit_Diagram/15607_80__AND_40_M_CW_SSB_RECEIVER.html


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesante, otra opcion al TDA7000 es el NE602 ya que el TDA por lo menos yo no lo pude conseguir (en Argentina) y es relativamente parecido el esquema, si queres lo subo.
Inclusive me parece mas sencillo con el NE, saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2010)

si te parece pues sí, subelo porque este circuito lo voy a construir solo que ahora estoy terminando el Tranceptor de 80 M 'Novicio' que esta en esta misma pagina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.sm0vpo.com/rx/tda7k-rx2.htm
http://www.sm0vpo.com/rx/tda7000.htm
miren por aquí en los enlaces 
saludos
pd ;
el pcb  por acá busquen lo
http://www.sm0vpo.com/_download/index.htm


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 21, 2010)

aca estan los dos con el NE, son casi identicos
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/rx7a/rx7a.htm
http://www.deltatango.es.tl/Receptor-40-s-80m.htm

El primero tiene el pcb incluido, el segundo es para 80 o 40 m (se podria adaptar para ambas bandas), saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.free-circuit-diagrams.com/radio/page-1/120/fm-radio-may-be-used-with-pc


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 23, 2010)

El ultimo es para 88-107 Mhz de fm parecido al de neoteo,
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 23, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> El ultimo es para 88-107 Mhz de fm parecido al de neoteo,
> Saludos



así es ,pero lo interesante es como  con  la pc sintonizar,queda modificar las  bobinas para  que  funcione a menor frecuencia ,como los receptores que están posteados mas arriba


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jul 12, 2010)

Acá les doy el link de NEO TEO Y el PDF del circuito para montarlo no con diodo varicap si no con dos 1N4001, http://www.neoteo.com/Portada/tabid/54/id/17631/pg/0/cp/3/Default.aspx.

Gracias 

Att: James


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2010)

No encuentro el NE602N por cual lo puedo sustituir??????????


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fijate si esto te sirve, un saludo
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/diseno_electronico/561640_0.html


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 3, 2010)

Buenas amigos del foro, hoy les quiero plantear mi duda sobre la construccion del receptor de fm basado en el circuito integrado el famoso TDA 7000 extraido de la pagina www.neoteo.com. aqui les dejo el link del proyecto

http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-rec...gn=Feed:+Neoteo+(Neoteo+Anotaciones+Completas)

Bueno les comento que ya consegui el integrado TDA 7000, tambien el integrado LM 386 que pide en el circuito. Aqui viene mi duda, segun el esquema del proyecto me pide los siguientes elementos :

CONDENSADORES:

C1 : 3n3                   
C2 :2n7                    
C3 :1mf 50 v              
C4 :330 pf                 
C5 :3n3                     
C6 :150 pf                 
C7 :100 n                  
C8 :330 pf                
C9 :220 pf                 
C10 :10 n                  
C11 :150 n                
C12 :180 pf               
C13 :100 n                
C14 :NO EXISTE ?
C15 :100 mf
C16 :2n2
C17 :39 pf
C18 :47 pf
C19 :4n7
C20 :100 n
C21 :100 n
C22 :4u7
C23 :10 mf
C24 :10 mf
C25 : 100n
C26 :470 mf
C27 :100 n


aparte de esto viene una aclaracion que dice lo siguiente: LOS CAPACITORES SON DE 25 VOLTS DE AISLACION.


Perdonen mi ignorancia lo que pasa es que soy bastante novato en el mundo de la electronica.Quisiera saber cual de estos condensadores que nombre anteriormente son: Electroliticos,ceramicos,poliester.Tambien quisera que me aclaren una duda sobre cuando me dice por ejemplo : 3n3 se esta refiriendo a 3,3 nanofaradios? Les agradeceria sus respuestas y/o comentarios sobre este tema. Muchas Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

> 3n3 se esta refiriendo a 3,3 nanofaradios


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-40-80-m-cw-ssb-tda7000-38483/

se refiere a 3,3 nf afirmativo 
pero mira el enlase que ya esta es lo mismo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

Temas sutilmente combinados.

Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 6, 2010)

rodrigonicolas dijo:


> Buenas amigos del foro, hoy les quiero plantear mi duda sobre la construccion del receptor de fm basado en el circuito integrado el famoso TDA 7000 extraido de la pagina www.neoteo.com. aqui les dejo el link del proyecto
> 
> http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000.neo?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Neoteo+(Neoteo+Anotaciones+Completas)
> 
> ...



fijate en el esquematico... los condensadores que son con las dos dlaquitas (en el dibujo) iguales, o del mismo color.... son ceramicos, poliester etc y los otros que son diferentes uno negro y el otro blanco o uno mas chico y el otro que lo envuelve es electrolitico
  -||- ceramico
  -|]- electrolitico

entendes maso menos? fijate bien las diferencias, ah, en el electrolitico tiene una polaridad, por lo general el negativo esta dado por la placa de color negro o la mas grande... como las pilas

si no casas, manda MP o abri un nuevo post para no mesclar, porque si bien hablas del mismo IC el circuito es otro!, yo t*AM*b*IÉN* lo estoy por armar hoy arranco con la placa.

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Ago 7, 2010)

Podria yo sustituit el diodo varicap bb119 por dos diodos 1n4001 en un tx de tv????
Ya que no encuentro ese varicap


----------



## asterión (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola a todos, el TDA7000 que yo sepa esta diseñado para FM, alguien ha montado el diagrama que inicia el post? ahi dice que puede recibir banda lateral unica es eso cierto???


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 11, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Hola a todos, el TDA7000 que yo sepa esta diseñado para FM, alguien ha montado el diagrama que inicia el post? ahi dice que puede recibir banda lateral unica es eso cierto???



Tal cual a573r10n, es para FM, el circuito no tiene nada de diferente al del propuesto en el datasheet del fabricante
solo que le faltan los cap de filtro en unos cuantos terminales y añade la llave con las dos bobinas, una para 40m y la otra para 80m

seguramente el receptor va a estar trabajando a esas frecuencias pero no creo que se escuchen voces o cw, ojo,... quisas si porque alguien debe de tener un tx de fm en 80 metros .. no lo se
no se que onda la cnc u otros organismos, pero si te haces tu talki walki de fm en una banda del tipo BLU, AM, o lo que fuera.... tendrias una especie de..... codificacion media truchex...  por lo menos no podrian oir lo que decis.. a groso modo claro!

igual vos que ya tenes el de neoteo agregale un par de espiras a la bobina y vemos yo lo estoy terminando de montar asi que despues te comento!

p.d.: me acabo de dar cuenta que a573r10n es asterion... vos sos el del blog? Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2010)

ambulancias logre escuchar y los canales de tv del  2 ,7,9 y el 13 ,la bobina una sola vuelta


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 11, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> ambulancias logre escuchar y los canales de tv del  2 ,7,9 y el 13 ,la bobina una sola vuelta



Que raro!!!!
digo, si los canales de tv son en FM a demas esos canales (del 2 al 13) son de VHF y estan justo debajo de los de FM comercial de 88 a 108, asi que a ojimetro estas entre algo y 88 mhz
ah... no.. pera... me parece que la fanda comercial (88 a 108) esta entre los canales 3 y 4 o 4 y 6... despues veo el espectro y te confirmo, para no andar hablando pavadas o al pepe

frecuncia que tendrias que haber alcanzado con unas cuantas vueltas mas, aunque no estoy teniendo en cuenta los capacitores, lo que hay que ver la frecuencia de resonancia del osilador local agregale unas cuantas espiras mas para ver si poedes bajar un poco hasta la de 80 que es la que esta en cuestion... o sino la de 11 metros que es la de 27mhz, alias BC o t*AM*b*IÉN* conocida como la de los camioneros ( sin animos de ofender)

Salduso y yo ahora pongo a calentar el soldador!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 11, 2010)

Yo en estos dias termin0 de armar el receptor con tda 7000 de fm, supongo que para llegar hasta los 27 mhz habria que ponerle unas 12 o 13 vueltas a la bobina del oscilador local me parece, cuando lo tenga armado y funcionando veo que onda


----------



## asterión (Ago 11, 2010)

Si, es que este nick lo tuve en mi epoca de cracker, y cuando me registro no fallo, porque nadie lo usa je.


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 11, 2010)

jajaj, creo que se mezclaron los temas, con el tda nunca vas a oir ni BLU ni AM ni nada de eso, solo es para FM, la unica banda que podes oir como dijo @gepelbaum es la de los "camioneros" que la conocida banda ciudadana u 11 metros, pero olvidate de escuchar 80, 40 y 20 mts, fijate que mas arriba hay dos circuitos con el NE602.
@a573r10n no, no creo que funcione como bien dijiste es para FM, es lo malo de algunos circuitos que si no hay fotos o videos y para colmo el autor no habla español solo queda ensayo y error.
Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 11, 2010)

tsunamí115  PUDISTE ARMAR EL TDA 7000 AL FINAL ! YO TUVE UN PROBLEMA CON LA PLACA PCB LA TENGO QUE HACER DE NUEVO


----------



## asterión (Ago 11, 2010)

Yo tengo una placa funcionando con el tda7000 basada en el circuito de neoteo. Pues ya me imaginaba que no agarraria SSB son cosas totalmente distintas. Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 11, 2010)

Solo agarra cb  (banda ciudadana) en el modo fm muchachos !


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 11, 2010)

Asi es, tal ves la banda agraria.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2010)

rodrigonicolas dijo:


> tsunamí115  PUDISTE ARMAR EL TDA 7000 AL FINAL ! YO TUVE UN PROBLEMA CON LA PLACA PCB LA TENGO QUE HACER DE NUEVO



solo conseguí el ic en smd ,pero yo estoy desarrollando un portero inalámbrico ,ise pruebas llegue asta los 440 MHz ,en uhf trabaja bien el tda7000 ,cubrí toda la banda de fm,luego salta desde los 150 mhz en adelante ,quizás llegue mas alto que 440MHz ,cuanto tenga terminada les cuento asta donde es el limite de este ic,
lo que no pude hacerlo funcionar es desde los 110 a 150 MHz ,no se porque todavia ,igual ase tiempo que lo estoy armando,mucho antes que este post ,momas que no le pongo todo el tiempo que merece el proyecto y todabia no decidi en que banda usar,los 900 MHZ si llega este ic ,me gustaria
saludos
pd. estoy usando diceño propio del pcb ,ya que contiene otros ic (ht2811) mas el trasmisor ,pic y otras cositas mas


----------



## Elfaka (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola que tal? tengo unas dudas!! quiero armar este receptor de FM pero hay alguna posibilidad de hacerlo stereo¿? o en el caso de conectarle 2 parlantes la impedancia me modificara algo en el circuito??

muchas gracias desde ya!! saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

si se puede hacerlo estéreo sin ningún  problema ,solo agregar el LM1800    o cualquier  otro de-codificador estéreo
ejemplo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/fmstereo/index.htm
de todas maneras te sugiero  que trabajes con la hoja de datos del ic y no confíes  mucho en los esquemas de  pablin,suelen  tener errores


----------



## Elfaka (Ago 22, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por contestarme tan rapido!! No tenia idea de que existia un integrado que genere sonido estereo!! Exelente!!

Doy las gracias nuevamente!! Saludos!!


----------



## polizon777 (Oct 2, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Yo tengo una placa funcionando con el tda7000 basada en el circuito de neoteo. Pues ya me imaginaba que no agarraria SSB son cosas totalmente distintas. Saludos



Disculpa asterión, podrías decirme donde conseguiste el tda7000??, no lo encuentro, lo necesito urgente, soy de Lima, Perú....


----------



## foc (Oct 2, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Aquí posteo este receptor a ver si lo hacemos.
> http://www.seekic.com/forum/22_Circuit_Diagram/15607_80__AND_40_M_CW_SSB_RECEIVER.html




 foc:    gracias si mi padrevivierate juro *QU*e lo armabamos perdon por la (k)


M i padre dejo varios transmisores y antenas para 40 y 80metros. las dejo tal y como estaban hasta que se caigan solas solo por no saber nada de radiotransmision estoy mas enfocado al audio un saludo para mi padre disculpen mi atrevimiento


----------



## Carlosrc (Jul 29, 2011)

alguien tiene la vista de la parte de los componentes del pcb de neoteo?


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dejo dos enlaces usando el tda1572 para am y ssb bastante sencillo, lo mas caro de todo son los varicap, saludos 
http://www.home.zonnet.nl/laar60/e8.htm
http://www.circuitstoday.com/am-radio-circuit


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 17, 2011)

hola. alguien tiene el circuito interno del HT2811 lo busque en datasheets y no encuentro el interno. y ademas encuentro el HT281*2*, no el 1. capaz q sea lo mismo. el tema es que no lo enncuentro en el library del proteus 7.8 por eso, entonces lo voy a diseñar yo y hacer "make device" creo que se va a poder jeje.

Bueno grax por el aporte, de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2011)

el esquema del circuito interno del ht2811 no ay en ninguna parte y el ht2812 es distinto al ht2811 ,el reemplazo del ht2811 es el RT 0302 de la empresa rato ,pero si te pasas de 3 volt suena muy mal,en cambio el ht2811 se banca y suena bien asta 6 volt,en realidad el de Rato cuando lo alimentas con mas 3 y lo activas para que suene ,suena,pero haciendo dong dong dong y se quema o ay que desconectar la alimentación para que pare de sonar


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 17, 2011)

hola grax por tu respuesta. primero tenia dudas de con cuantos volts trabaja ese integrado y segundo que no encuentro el RT en el simulador proteus, jeje. cual podria ser su equivalente en el proteus? desde ya, gracias (jaksjkajskjass).


----------



## AleMarquE (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola muchachos, tengo una duda, necesito armar un receptor para la banda ciudadana para un intercomunicador de menos de 10metros. Necesito que el circuito quede sintonizado siempre a la frecuencia de mi transmisor. Es posible hacer algo asi con el TDA7000? Tiene estabilidad como para poder dejarlo sintonizado y no tener que estar retocandolo? Se supone que no va a tener control de sintonia mi receptor porque la idea es calcular los componentes para que quede sintonizado. En todo caso hacer ajustes solo la primera vez.

Saludos!


----------



## asterión (Ene 3, 2012)

Yo pienso que si tiene la estabilidad que requieres... con que lo sintonizaras? con varicap, condensador fijo o variable?


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 3, 2012)

rodrigonicolas dijo:


> Buenas amigos del foro, hoy les quiero plantear mi duda sobre la construccion del receptor de fm basado en el circuito integrado el famoso TDA 7000 extraido de la pagina www.neoteo.com. aqui les dejo el link del proyecto
> 
> http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-rec...gn=Feed:+Neoteo+(Neoteo+Anotaciones+Completas)
> 
> ...



enlace de la pagina web:
http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-rec...gn=Feed:+Neoteo+(Neoteo+Anotaciones+Completas


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 7, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> enlace de la pagina web:
> http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-rec...gn=Feed:+Neoteo+(Neoteo+Anotaciones+Completas



en el archivo adjunto atras esta el pcb


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 7, 2012)

¿Hola alguien sabe cuantas vueltas le tengo que dar a L1 y L2 y que condensadores cambiar para poder escuchar  la banda de 11m o Banda Ciudadana (creo que es lo mismo)?

¿Y para la banda de 10m (Radio aficionados creo)?

¿Y para poder sintonizar entre 46 a 50MHz ( Teléfonos inalambricos creo)?

Gracias (Creo)


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 10, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿Hola alguien sabe cuantas vueltas le tengo que dar a L1 y L2 y que condensadores cambiar para poder escuchar  la banda de 11m o Banda Ciudadana (creo que es lo mismo)?
> 
> ¿Y para la banda de 10m (Radio aficionados creo)?
> 
> ...



Este mismo circuito se puede utilizar para ver imágenes de satélites que emiten a frecuencias de 136MHz.

¿Pero como es posible si en la hoja de características del TDA7000 solo llega a 110Mhz?

Alguien puede ayudarme con las dudas que tengo respecto a las bobinas?


----------



## asterión (Mar 10, 2012)

lolo2n3055, no conozco la cantidad exacta de espiras pero empezaria por probar con el doble para llegar a los 50Mhz.
En cuanto la posibilidad de escuchar en 136Mhz, claro que es posible, aunque la hoja de datos diga que la mejor respuesta la tenga hasta los 110Mhz. Lo que sucede es que a partir de ahi decae fuertemente su sensibilidad, asi que deberias agregarle un amplificador sintonizado si quieres oir satelites...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 11, 2012)

ASTERION muchas gracias.
Yo lo preguntaba por si alguien a experimentado con las bobinas, para que compartiera su esperiencia, ya que en este tema parece que mucha gente le a metido mano al TDA7000.

Por eso repito mis preguntas:

¿Hola alguien sabe cuantas vueltas le tengo que dar a L1 y L2 y que condensadores cambiar para poder escuchar la banda de 11m o Banda Ciudadana (creo que es lo mismo)?

¿Y para la banda de 10m (Radio aficionados creo)?


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola lolo3n3055 tenes que calcular el LC de las bobinas en base al capacitor este desarrollas la bobina (inductor) si te fijas en el esquema no usa capacitor variable, usa varicaps, sabiendo el valor max y min del varicaps haces el inductor, si buscas en la web "resonant calculator" o "lc calculator" (si no queres hacer cuentas) poniendo el valor de C y la frecuencia te indica el valor de L y de ahi vas jugando con los valores.
Pero te comento que por esas bandas no hay mucho trafico salvo dias donde parece que salen de abajo de la tierra pero el ruido es bastante fuerte ultimamente.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 11, 2012)

Para hacer bobinas, recuerden este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 11, 2012)

crimson! me olvide por completo de ese post, el tema que los que usamos Linux no nos sirve, por eso trato de buscar las calculadoras on line , Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Aplicando vuestros comentarios, me puse a comprovar el asunto, es decir:
Tomando como referencia el circuito resonante:

Lo primero que me he preguntado es : ¿Cual sera la Inductancia de la Bobina L1 de ese esquema?
 Pues meto los datos en el programa, claro que la capacidad total la tengo que calcular COSA QUE NO SE YO SI ESTARA BIEN ECHA, porque ese circuito resonante es un poco estraño, lo digo porque la antena se conecta entre dos condensadores en serie no lo entiendo. pero bueno a probar.....

Una vez que se la capacidad total, ya puedo teminar de meter los datos en el programa:

Dando como resultado 4.6 Vueltas ( 5 ) redondeandoen un diametro de 6mm con un hilo de 0.8mm

Una vez hecho esto, compruebo que coincide con lo que dice en NEOTEO:
L1 5 Vueltas sobre forma de 5 o 6 mm de diámetro para una frecuencia de 108MHz


¿LO HE HECHO BIEN O ME ASALIDO POR CASUALIDAD?
SERIA UNA BUENA FORMA PARA CALCULAR BOBINAS PARA:
Banda Ciudadana
Banda de 10m Radio aficionados
Telefonos Inalambricos entre 46/50MHz


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 11, 2012)

fijate si estos enlaces te sirven.
http://www.whatcircuits.com/lc-resonance-frequency-calculator/
http://www.ham-radio.com/lc.html
Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 11, 2012)

fredd2 Muchas gracias, pues lo acabo de comprobar y coincide, confirmando QUE MIS CÁLCULOS ESTÁN BIEN HECHOS.



Y ahora me pregunto yo:

¿En el oscilador local que frecuencia debe de ver, para sintonizar entre 88 108MHz?

Lo pregunto para calcular la bobina para:

Banda Ciudadana
Banda de 10m Radio aficionados
Telefonos Inalambricos entre 46/50MHz


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola, el ocilador local debe estar 455khz para am y 10.7mhz para fm por arriba, no es por desanimarte pero en 10 y 11 metros por am y fm no hay nadie, es muy muy raro encontrar algo, todos andan por banda lateral, en 50mhz para arriba se usa mas fm y algo de am, te comento esto por que cuando quieras probarlo en 10 u 11 metros te vas a volver loco para intentar escuchar las bandas laterales.
saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gracias, fredd2 como el tema trata de FM, me quedare con el dato de 10.7MHz por encima de la frecuencia que quiero sintonizar.

Pero ahora me pregunto yo:

Si lo que quiero es sintonizar:

BC: 27 + 10.7MHz=37.7MHz

Radioaficionados, en banda de 10m= 28 + 10.7MHz=38.7MHz

Telefonos Inalambricos entre 46/50 MHZ= 48+10.7MHz=58.7MHz

Satelite LEO a 137MHz= 137+10.7MHz=147.7MHz

¿Seria asi?

Esta bobina L2 del oscilador local, ¿Que la tengo que calcular para dichas frecuencias resultantes de las sumas?


No me desanimas, yo pruebo, aprendo a calcular bobinas y si escucho algo pues bien, sino pues nada, ademas yo soy de España, a lo mejor aquí si hay algo que escuchar.

Ya puestos a preguntar:
¿Para que se usan las frecuencias sumas y las frecuencias restas que salen del Mezclador?


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola, exacto la bobina del oscilador local debe estar calculada por encima (tmb se puede por abajo, pero ese es otro tema aparte) de la frecuencia que queres escuchar, ahi se mezclan frecuencia que queres escuchar+oscilador local y pasan a las fi donde separan la portadora del audio y demas, es una idea bien bien basica de como funciona, fijate si te podes leer algo sobre receptores heterodino que viendo el diagrama de bloques te vas a dar cuenta enseguida.
Te recomiendo que para 10 u 11 metros lo hagas para am, en 11 metros de 25 hasta un poquito pasados los 27mhz hay algo en am, y en 10 metros de de 28 hasta 28.400 se usan medios digitales, de ahi para arriba hay algo en am, pero poco y nada y en 50 mhz (banda de 6 metros) para arriba casi todo fm.
Te dejo un link que te va a servir http://ayudaelectronica.com/concepto-receptor-heterodino/
Saludos


----------

